# Die Nordsee von Oben



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. September 2011)

Ich war gestern im Kino und habe mir den oben
genannten Film angesehen.
Da ich ja ein kleines Nordlicht bin; 
meine Freundin kommt aus Varel, das liegt am Jadebusen
und ich komme ja auch nur 110 km von Varel entfernt;
habe ich den Film voller Interesse verfolgt.
Der Film ist gespickt von tollen Bildern, schönen Ton
und interessanten Informationen.
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.
Aber wer hat den Film ansonsten gesehen und wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## derP4computer (23. September 2011)

Habe leider nur das making off gesehen, aber das ist schon beeindruckend


----------



## wiley (23. September 2011)

Den muss ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen,bin Insulaner.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. September 2011)

Bei uns läuft der Film am Sonntag im dersa-kino (Dersa Kino - ihr 3D Kino ganz in Ihrer Nähe) Damme zum zweiten und letzten mal.


----------

